# Why inspectors should change jobs



## cda (Aug 3, 2014)

http://www.cnn.com/interactive/2014/08/us/american-archbishops-lavish-homes/


----------



## fatboy (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't think the celibate lifestyle is worth it for me..............


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 4, 2014)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I don't think the celibate lifestyle is worth it for me..............


They're Catlick, quite unnecessary to be celibate. Just not hetero. Or married. Or in a committed relationship.

Brent.


----------

